

An Open Source Alternative to Mailchimp - dbhurley
https://www.mautic.org/blog/marketer/email-marketing-level-one

======
dbhurley
Marketing automation can be a complex system. Sometimes starting with just the
email marketing is a great first step. Then, when you're ready to do more
Mautic is waiting.

